# looking for birds to buy



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

looking to purchase some quail,bobwhites or tennesse reds and some chukars.my brittany is just now getting over her gun shyness and i want to put some other birds in front of her instead of pigeons.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Where do you live?


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

northern union county


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm looking for pheasants.... anyone know of a farm in N.e. ohio?
My contact fell through.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

There is an ad in the back of Ohio Outdoor news that advertises live birds of all kinds. 419-886-3056 is the number in the ad.


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

http://www.ridgwayhatchery.com/

in Larue ohio, take 309 west and 37 north , maybe half hour from your place.

Nice people, decent prices

Jim


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

May wanna try Lakeview Hatchery for pheasants, there in edinburg, guys name is Bob Coy. Sorry, But I don't have the #


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i know were ridgeway hatchery is.i grew up not far from there.i'll have to try them .


----------



## joe goble (Jun 9, 2007)

ridgeway only sell chicks, for pheasants call john wagner 419-294-4896


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Red you live in Union county? If you don't find anything let me know. I'm going to lucasville trader days in two weeks. I can look for some there.


----------

